# Anybody from the Fort Worth, Texas area or DFW?



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

i live in fort worth texas, any one from dfw surroundings?


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

2004goat said:


> i live in fort worth texas, any one from dfw surroundings?


bam! hurst area.arty:


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

2004goat said:


> i live in fort worth texas, any one from dfw surroundings?


Weatherford and work in Ft Worth 05 M6


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

Frisco Texas :cheers


----------



## [SMU]Torlan91 (Mar 18, 2010)

Dallas here. I go to SMU 06 SRM m6


----------



## Vetterss (Feb 2, 2010)

Double Oak. Between FLower Mound and Lewisville.


----------



## 02r1 (Mar 17, 2010)

houston


----------



## ax1um (Jun 6, 2010)

Roanoke, here. I know where all of your places are so I'm just gonna assume you know where I am


----------



## jgos929 (Nov 15, 2007)

Plano here


----------



## damantx (Aug 24, 2010)

Arlington, gonna pick up my car on monday Aug 30. Can't wait, I feel like a kid on x-mas.arty:


----------



## Dave67 (Jan 12, 2011)

South Ft Fortworth, Burleson


----------



## wingman04 (Mar 7, 2011)

Live in carrollton but my life is in frisco!, does anybody know off a weekly gto meet anywhere close?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Garland here. Have you checked out the Dallas Area Pontiac Association?

Bear


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm stationed at ft hood


----------



## existenz (Jun 1, 2011)

Plano/wylie area here!


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Lewisville. Need to meet some people around town. Just got my 05 m6 in December.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

im glad to see some dfw guys around. any meets or shows in the dfw area? let me know.


----------



## gflo917 (Mar 8, 2012)

guess i'll go ahead and bump this up... 

new owner here... fort worth / benbrook area... i've seen a few others in my neck of the woods... couple black ones, a red one, and a yellow one... 

whats good fellas...


----------



## MYBluGTO (Jun 11, 2012)

I live in west Fort Worth. I am newe to this. Are there any GTO clubs in the area?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

yessir...

Dallas Area Pontiac Association (Dallas Area Pontiac Association)
POCI - ********* Chapter (********* Chapter Homepage)

I also believe there's a North Texas GTO Association - I met some of the folks at the Good Guys show at Texas Motor Speedway earlier this year, but it appears their web site hasn't been updated lately. The folks I met were great, I just need to connect with them again.

Bear


----------



## Zulu (Jan 21, 2005)

Bump!

Temple, Tx here!

Anyone out there?arty:


----------



## Jackanapes (Jun 17, 2012)

A fellow resident of Garland

Hey Bear I may need to see you some time regarding some planing for my barn find.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Jackanapes said:


> A fellow resident of Garland
> 
> Hey Bear I may need to see you some time regarding some planing for my barn find.


Sure - hey pm me or something with your contact info and we'll figure something out. This coming Sunday afternoon at 6pm is the monthly DAPA (Dallas Area Pontiac Association) meeting up in Plano. Ya oughta come on out if you can. I plan to be there.

Here's a link with info - meeting time and location are part way down the page:
Dallas Area Pontiac Association

Bear


----------



## Jackanapes (Jun 17, 2012)

BearGFR said:


> Sure - hey pm me or something with your contact info and we'll figure something out.


That would be great. I am waiting till I get the car to my house from Forney. 



BearGFR said:


> This coming Sunday afternoon at 6pm is the monthly DAPA (Dallas Area Pontiac Association) meeting up in Plano. Ya oughta come on out if you can. I plan to be there.
> 
> Here's a link with info - meeting time and location are part way down the page:
> Dallas Area Pontiac Association
> ...


I have just paid for my membership!

I do have a question:


> DAPA Membership Meetings are every 2nd Sunday of the month at 6:00pm; do note, the new time the meetings will start as of the December 2011 Membership Meeting will be 6:00pm. If you have a Pontiac or are interested in Pontiacs, feel free to stop by:


Are you sure the meeting is today? I plan to go if it is.:seeya:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Good meeting you tonight... you realize of course that I'm going to have to have copies of that video you were shooting, right? 

Bear


----------



## Jackanapes (Jun 17, 2012)

*Bear Grand Funk Railroad*

I only have some still shots and sent you a PM

Here is the nice one...


----------



## alexgoat06 (Aug 27, 2012)

Got a new goat owner in NRH


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Alex,

Do you know about the Dallas Area Pontiac Association?

Bear


----------



## alexgoat06 (Aug 27, 2012)

Never heard of it lol


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Go to Dallas Area Pontiac Association

We meet the second Sunday of every month at a place called "The Allen Wickers" in Plano, it's on Central Expressway, a bit south of Parker.

C'mon out.

Bear


----------



## alexgoat06 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh cool. I'll see you out there one of these says. Thanks man


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

What time on the second sunday?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

6pm, at "The Allen Wickers" in Plano. It's on the west side of 75, a little south of Parker.

This coming Sunday (12/9) is special. In addition to the 6pm meeting there's going to be a car show / get togther at 1pm as part of our Christmas Toy Drive. Meet at the pub at 1pm, bring an unwrapped toy to donate, and hang out until meeting time with opportunity to socialize, see cool cars, talk about Pontiacs, etc.


See you there? :cheers

Bear


----------



## keiths06GTO (Oct 25, 2015)

In Fort Worth area



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

keiths06GTO said:


> In Fort Worth area


Howdy Keith,
I live west of Fort Worth, just south of Springtown.

Bear


----------



## keiths06GTO (Oct 25, 2015)

Just got my 06 gto wondering if there are any north Texas gto car clubs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Update: DAPA has changed its monthly meeting location due to the place going out of business (oops).

We still meet at 6pm on the Second Sunday of every month, but the location is now
Fuddrucker's in Dallas
4520 Frankford Road, Suite #1200
Dallas, TX 75287

Bear


----------



## Sammuzzu1 (Mar 22, 2016)

NRH here.


----------



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

Richardson here. Bear, thanks for posting about DAPA. I'll try to make it out this Sunday. Does anyone ever bring a ~67 LeMans around? Would love to see a good condition one in person.


----------



## dueyd42 (Nov 30, 2016)

Cedar Hill/Grand Prairie here. Just bought a '68 vert. Any recs for good Pontiac mechanics if I need any work done in the future?


----------



## Al Diaz (Feb 21, 2018)

Allen/Plano Area


----------



## BIG-UN (Apr 27, 2018)

Mckinney Tx.
:laugh2:


----------



## Fwfd1147 (May 4, 2016)

Weatherford right here


----------



## kmnwa5639 (May 12, 2019)

Fort Worth here...


----------

